# Babykins and I earned two new shiny ribbons



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats Babykins and mom !


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Congratulations, Skylar and Babykins! Woo hoo! What a great team you are. :adore: Scent work sounds super fun, but challenging!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Congratulations! Nice work! Keep it up!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Babykins you ROCK! Congratulations sweet girl!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations to you and Babykins! Lots of hard work so happy for you !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations! That was nice to get the bonus of the titles from the additional runs being offered.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Big congratulations to you and Babykins. Well done. You guys rock. :rockon:


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Way to go! Y'all are just amazing. 

I need to get busy with Zoe, but it's just too hot to think straight! We are going to agility classes on Tuesday evenings. Once the sun gets low it's not bad.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I almost didn't go to this competition - it's so darn hot.

I'm so glad I did because they didn't get quite the turnout that they had expected which is why they allowed some extra runs - which worked in our favor so we were able to title and move up. I also think they were wise to encourage people to move up to the more challenging levels. 

I was also thrilled with how Babykins worked the room. There were lots of toys used as containers and objects. She could easily have grabbed a toy and ran around the room with joy - but she focused on nose work and ignored that she was sniffing toys. This is huge because this dog loves to run around with a new toy in her mouth.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh wow - go team Babykins. Looking for more ribbons for y'all.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Haha, when I first started out it seemed like it would take forever to get some ribbons. But I look back now and we have earned so many, it's incredible.


----------

